# AREMT says I can take the NREMT-P test if I complete their program, true?



## lacountylifeguard (Aug 6, 2013)

Someone from AREMT wrote me that if I complete their 12 month online paramedic program, it will qualify me to take the NREMT paramedic exam.  Is this true?


----------



## Jambi (Aug 6, 2013)

Define AREMT


----------



## lacountylifeguard (Aug 6, 2013)

It's the Australasian Registry of Emergency Medical Technicians.  There site is here: http://www.aremt.com.au/Index.php?PgMode=3

It lists their affiliates, but doesn't list the United States as an affiliate, which makes it seem strange that their program would allow a graduate to take the NREMT-P exam.  Is the whole thing a sham?


----------



## MMiz (Aug 6, 2013)

Moved to International EMS.


----------



## SpecialK (Aug 6, 2013)

I want you to stop and read what I about to say very carefully because I think are having some trouble understanding what we are telling you.

The AREMT is a play group for amaetur first aiders who have grandiose delusions of superiority.  It is a private pretenders club run by dreamers that has no official powers to do anything because Paramedics are not a regulated profession yet, but that is coming very soon because of a huge push by Paramedics Australasia and AHPRA/AEA.  

This organisation is a scam and it is not affiliated with any state run government ambulance service nor does it have any power to issue licenses, certifications or any form of authority to practice nor can it issue or administer any sort of test for any governing body in any country.  

No course they run leads to any sort of Paramedic certification because the only way to become a Paramedic is to complete a 3 year Dip Para Sci if you work for ASNW or a CAA accredited bachelor degree.

Stop having anything to do with this group.

If you need further proof please see this thread http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=16837


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 6, 2013)

This guy has definitely been ignoring what you say.

The AREMT is a sham!

I have had dozens of Aussies and Kiwis work for me...they all express the same as the Aussie who is trying to assist you. Listen to him.

I was offered an AREMT card simply by submitting a cert and $$$.

I also saw several Aussie nurses get the card by simply paying money.

It is a waste and means nothing. It will not help you in the USA or Australia.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 6, 2013)

lacountylifeguard said:


> It's the Australasian Registry of Emergency Medical Technicians.  There site is here: http://www.aremt.com.au/Index.php?PgMode=3
> 
> It lists their affiliates, but doesn't list the United States as an affiliate, which makes it seem strange that their program would allow a graduate to take the NREMT-P exam.  Is the whole thing a sham?



If you're still not convinced by the information above, simply contact the NREMT ask them if completing anything they do will qualify you to sit for NREMT.

There is no shortcut, and now that paramedic programs in the US are required to graduate from an accredited program, it's even more difficult if you've not done the time.  

I know you're going to Australia to be a teacher, and do this medic thing on the side, but it's not going to work.  I get the impression that you already tried to go the medic route, as most LA county life guards ( I assume this is what you want to be) are paramedics, but you either failed or were unable to get into said program.  Trying to sneak in through the back door is not an option.

Good luck with anything you try to do.


----------

